# YiffIndex (SFW, despite the name)



## Klaue (Sep 25, 2010)

YiffIndex is an image indexing program for furry pics
Basically, you can assign various tags to your furry images to find them faster. Also, you can upload those tags (not the images themselfes) to the online database to share with others.







From the page:


> YiffIndex is an image indexing program specially made for furries and  furries in denial. Despite its name, it is  not only for yiff pics, it's for furry images with additional support  for the adult type, but "FurIndex" wouldn't sound quite as catchy. The main functionality of YiffIndex is tagging furry images with  informations like who drew them, who's on them, what species are in the  pic and so on. Indexed images can be searched with a powerful search  function. Because there are thousands of furry images out there and many  furries have probably more images that they would be ever willing to  tag alone, YiffIndex includes an online database that lets you upload  your tags and download the ones of other users.
> The great goal of YiffIndex is to eventually have every furry image ever made in its Database.



It was literally months of work, but sadly, I seem to be the only one using it. But heh, maybe someone here's interested. There are not that many images allready in the database, but it's pretty hard to improve that if you're the only one tagging 

Homepage: http://khons.vos-systems.net/

Also see 2: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3572440/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

People that want furry pictures or furry porn go to the mainsite.



If you enjoy any rival sites - DON'T.


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh so you're advertising your own artsite on a forum for an artsite..okay. 

Basically this is e621?


----------



## Klaue (Sep 26, 2010)

I would really love if people would at least read the damn description. (No offense, but it happens every damn time no matter how I write the description..)
*NO*, this is *NOT an art site*. *NO*, this is *NOT like e621*. *NO*, this is *NOT a place to get pics*.*
NO*, this is *NOT a rival of any sort to FA*.
I wouldn't be so stupid as to advertise an image board or an art site on here.

What it is is in the description, but I write it again: It is an effort to get every furry image out there tagged. it's a software for sharing tags of images, NOT THE IMAGES THEMSELFES.
Think of it like what the FreeDB (the thing where you can get the track names, artists etc) is for CDs, just for furry art.
Think of it like what the ID3-Tags are for MP3s, just for furry art.
It is, for example, a way for artists to link pictures with their name even if they're uploaded without that name on an image board. It is a way for art collectors to find out who drew a pic they like but got from a source without the artists name. It is a way to find a pic in your collection through the stuff you still remember, like the species, the gender, the artist, other tags or even, for adult images, the sexual practices/fetishes in it.
For example, say you have a conversation about Krystal fan art with someone. You remember that GenericArtist3 drew a really good pic of her. Instead of having to go through potentially hundreds of pics in your collection (or alternatively the artists online gallery that may or may not still exist), you just fire up YiffIndex, search for Krystal (in other tags) and GenericArtist3 (in artists), and there you have your image.

Sorry if I sounded a bit pissed above, but when you spend several months developing something that code analyzer tools say is worth over 280 grand, and you give it out for free, and people do not even read the description before bashing it.. well, it sucks.


----------



## Willow (Sep 26, 2010)

Klaue said:


> I would really love if people would at least read the damn description.


 Don't worry, I did.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 26, 2010)

K go

So it's not sharing the art itself, just putting tags on furry pictures to find them easier

I'd label everything as "porn" or "gay porn"


----------



## Aden (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd say it has a chance of working if the site wasn't so unprofessionally written.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd say the project's very interesting and has huge promise... if people start using it. Tagging images by different criteria, useful, yes. But what I'm really excited about is being able to send these tags to the server and to retrieve tags from the server (if only I could get that to work), so you finally know who drew that oddball 5-year-old furry pic you have. In addition to identifying particular characters that people occasionally draw fanart of. Maybe it's something that people wouldn't do often, but boy when you need it it'd be more convenient to go this route than to post another "who's this artist?" thread on Fchan or another board. It'd also be convenient if FurAffinity was able to store submission tags as metadata in the images themselves, but I'm not aware of file formats having that capability without going the Mac route of having an invisible side file alongside it.

Search engines would be more useful if files had the ability to store more metadata (instead of having the OS hold onto that, therefore making it impossible to send that metadata to someone else... Mac is an exception, but I always delete the side file because I keep forgetting what it's for). Being able to get files pre-tagged would be useful. But then you have to ask where to stop, how to handle multiple people tagging one thing, the big increase in hard drive space that all this metadata would take up, and whether it's really worth a huge redesign of everything to accommodate this when most people would search by basic attributes that search engines can already handle. But for just this one small task of tagging furry art, it sounds noble and useful.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 27, 2010)

Folgrimeo said:


> I'd say the project's very interesting and has huge promise... if people start using it.


That's exactly the problem. Noone does. Of the 5759 images currently tagged, I personally tagged about 3500. I just can't do it all alone, but where do you find people to help you with it?



> But what I'm really excited about is being able to send these tags to the server and to retrieve tags from the server (if only I could get that to work), so you finally know who drew that oddball 5-year-old furry pic you have. In addition to identifying particular characters that people occasionally draw fanart of.


That was the original reason why I got the idea of the prog.
What doesn't work with the download for you then?



> It'd also be convenient if FurAffinity was able to store submission tags as metadata in the images themselves, but I'm not aware of file formats having that capability without going the Mac route of having an invisible side file alongside it. Search engines would be more useful if files had the ability to store  more metadata (instead of having the OS hold onto that, therefore making  it impossible to send that metadata to someone else... Mac is an  exception, but I always delete the side file because I keep forgetting  what it's for). Being able to get files pre-tagged would be useful.


The problem is that image formats do not support this. Some may, JPG for example has its JFIF data (even if that wouldn't really work for furry art), but other formats have not even that. You could store it in AFS (I made a prog a while back that did this), but then it would only work on NTFS file systems - not really usable. You could also just tack a second file to some formats that store the length in the header (gif for example), but again, doesn't work for every file type. The way with the hidden files also doesn't work because you'd have to download all images in a zip or something to get both files.
The way I did it was with a database that stores a file hash (modified MD5 hash) of the images and its tags. By far the least performant option of them because you always have to recalculate the hashes, but the only one that works on all operating systems/file types.



> But then you have to ask where to stop, how to handle multiple people tagging one thing, the big increase in hard drive space that all this metadata would take up, and whether it's really worth a huge redesign of everything to accommodate this when most people would search by basic attributes that search engines can already handle. But for just this one small task of tagging furry art, it sounds noble and useful.


The additional HD space wouldn't be that big - for YI, it's about 1.5 KB per image (and that's with all the database overhead - would probably be much smaller) - the probem would be to re-create every image file format, including decades-old formats like BMP, in a backward-compliant way. That's pretty much impossible


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 28, 2010)

This is an amazing idea for a program. I was wishing there was a way I could go through the images I had downloaded and not have to tirelessly go through all my files looking for specific pictures. Also I need this to get rid of a lot of doubles I have floating around on my hard drive. I know I have several several doubles somewhere and I need to get rid of them and just have a neat and clean database of porn.

Right now I have everything in folders but a lot is kind of scattered in the wrong folder or put in a folder to await sorting. But as soon as I get home today I'll download the program and utilize it  =^^= Thanks for writing it.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 28, 2010)

for doubles, use Visipics, http://www.visipics.info/index.php?title=Main_Page
A bit of work the first time (I never knew just how many doubles I had) but it's an awesome prog


----------



## Slyck (Sep 28, 2010)

So

You can assign tags_ unlike e621 and FA.

_


Klaue said:


> YiffIndex is an image indexing program for furry pics


 


Klaue said:


> ...*NOT a place to get pics*.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, though the problem I'm having with it is finding the server on which to download the tags you've allready made. Every time I do it, it hashes my images for like 20mins and then it stops and says "Bad Call!" or "Wrong Call!" in the DOS aplication.

Going through all these images is going to be very very tiring, but if I can catalog them with tags, it'll make finding them that much easier.


----------



## Klaue (Sep 29, 2010)

Slyck said:


> So
> You can assign tags_ unlike e621 and FA._


If you don't understand the difference, then I can't help you. That's like thinking FreeDB, The Pirate Bay and LastFM would be the same just because they all use ID3Tags.



Maraxk Montale said:


> Yes, though the problem I'm having with it is finding the server on which to download the tags you've allready made. Every time I do it, it hashes my images for like 20mins and then it stops and says "Bad Call!" or "Wrong Call!" in the DOS aplication.


-> PM


----------

